# Typical souvenirs of cities around the world



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

*London:* models of taxicabs, pen sharpeners like phone both and mailbox. Didn't see any models of the Big Ben though.

*Paris:* of course a model of the Eiffel tower, you can buy them in all sizes at the authorized souvenir dealers at the Eiffeltower or buy low quality Hong Kong made towers from the african pan handlers on the same spot.



*Berlin:* any teddy bears 
*Copenhagen: *mermaids ?
*New York:* where can you buy statue of liberty souvenirs, any pictures of empire state building souvenirs? Are there refugees selling cheap crap souvenirs without permit at some areas ?
*Rio de Janeiro: *are there any jesus of corcovado-souvenirs for sale ?

Please post pictures of your souvenirs !


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Actually for New York City, id say that most tourists would rather buy a "I Love NY" t-shirt than a Statue of Liberty souvenir xD.


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

*Sydney*: Snowglobes, keyrings or models of any Sydney icons. Including but not limited to Bondi Beach, the Opera House, the Harbour Bridge or the ferry network. In addition to the usual Australian souvenirs of plush or ceramic koalas or kangaroos, with "Sydney" written on them.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Am I the only person, who hates souvenirs?


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

Kansas City: BBQ sauce









Springfield, MO: something with "Bass Pro" on it


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

I always try to buy magnets


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

I've found some things sold by a gift shop









Is there a gift shop inside the Empire State buildning selling this piece?


















































































































































































But they're all "Made in China."


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

T-Shirt is the most typical souvenir... (ex. I <3 NY, SG, HK, etc..)..Next is a Mug....


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

For Manila, it would be this,


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

The usual tat, found all over Scotland, we dont have city specific stuff usually, except for small or unusual items.

Jimmy hat










Nessie toy










Shortbread










Although if you're ever in Glasgow I'd try and find a shop selling these little models of local tenement architecture, they're excellent!


----------



## Dr_Cosmo (Nov 8, 2010)

*Berlin:*

*Definitely Bears*










*Currywurst*










*Tattoos*










*.....and a hangover from Berlin party nights !*


----------



## Kaufmann (Mar 9, 2010)

Dortmund - Beer


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Dr_Cosmo said:


> *Berlin:*
> 
> *Definitely Bears*


Is that a giant ***** protruding from his stomach? :nuts:

Is I <3 NY a NY thing? I've seen other cities have the same t-shirt


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

There is also the Trabant for the Berlin souvenir.


----------



## Dr_Cosmo (Nov 8, 2010)

Minato ku said:


> There is also the Trabant for the Berlin souvenir.


Of course, the old East German car ...










Plus:

Ampelmännchen (Berlin Traffic lights figure)










"Original" pieces of the Berlin wall










Berlin music


----------



## Aerin (May 19, 2008)

Venice - masks

Canada - maple syrup & miniature inukshuks

Japan - kokeshis (Japanese wooden dolls)

Mexico - sun stone

Vatican - rosaries


----------



## memph (Dec 11, 2010)

More typical Canadian souvenirs: Moose mounties, dream catchers and hockey jerseys. 

Also, especially if you go to into the wilderness, you'll find "trading posts" along highways which sell things like gemstones, mocassins, Native art, t-shirts, snow-shoes, etc.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

From Caracas you should not go without a bottle of Ponche Crema (our own style of Baileys since the 1900's)


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais (Aug 25, 2011)

Amsterdam:

The little houses









mini clogs









tulips


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

KingNick said:


> Am I the only person, who hates souvenirs?


No, you're not!


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*BRUSSELS*





























CHOCOLATES




















BEER


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

I like souvenirs. I think US and Canadian souvenirs are very similar. They just stamp on US and Canada on anything and people will buy them. Although on my trip to Canada, I bought with me Ice Wine and maple tea and candies.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hamburg probably:

- a small model of St. Michaelis church
- a pirate flag of football club FC St.Pauli
- stupid "funny" sex toys
- Town hall as magnet or figurine
- advertisement posters of the ASTRA beer brand.
- fish rolls (to eat, yes)

and
- Hans Hummel figurines (this is a real life statue. Wikipedia doesn't have an image of a souvenir figurine):








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._KMJ.jpg/313px-Hamburg_Hans_Hummel_01_KMJ.jpg



Wroclaw:
- Anything with cute little gnomes
- The town hall or the centennial hall as a magnet or figurine
- Vodka


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

edit


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Chocolate ( from the nahuatl xocolatl, chocolate is from Mexico!  ), Crafts, Sombreros Charros, Tequila, Mayan Calendar miniatures, Ruins miniatures, Chales, lucha libre masks, Silver and Jade Jewelry and figures, typical mexican toys


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

DiggerD21 said:


> Hamburg probably:
> 
> - a small model of St. Michaelis church
> - a pirate flag of football club FC St.Pauli
> ...


I love the city of Hamburg, I like the nightlife as well. My friends and I have been up the view deck of St. Michaels for a nice view of the city.


----------



## jabroni (Mar 24, 2011)

Cannoli from the North End








Harvard sweatshirt for poseurs








Red Sox hat








Bean Pot








Anything Lobster related


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

A friend of mine recently returned from NYC with this souvenir


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Souvenirs from Schleswig, Holstein





Mostly beacons and fishermen.

Pen from Lake Garda


----------



## AivazoffMickaih (Sep 18, 2012)

Contrary to wildlife from the different woodlands, there are way more rainforest animals for each sq . inch of these kinds of forests staying in absolute peace. Rainforest wildlife can include tiny bugs, beetles as well as butterflies, spiders as well as scorpions, snakes and other reptiles, frogs and toads, birds, apes, and therefore the listing continues. And these are definitely just to mention those that we know.

Aside from these, there are hundreds and hundreds of rainforest wildlife which are unidentified by research workers simply because they are located too deep or way too high in the jungles to be noticed or registered. Also, there does exist a specific stratospheric concept between these wildlife. As an example birds reside pretty much above the thick vegetation, having their own nests over the largest shrubs and trees. Beneath the birds we will locate the apes and in some cases snakes. Bugs are more or less located in all levels, however the larger animals for example tigers and reptiles for instance crocodiles primarily reside on woodland terrain



Reference : www.amazonrainforestanimals.org


----------



## calaguyo (Nov 28, 2008)

I like collecting jersey shirts with name of the country printed on the back.


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

-Corey- said:


> I always try to buy magnets


+1


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

*Milan*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

From Australia you get clip on Koalas, stuffed Kangaroos/Koala/Echidna, Didgeridoo, Boomerang, snow globes with the Harbour Bridge and Opera House, t-shirts with Australian slang on them... just shit like that.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

For Westerners:


































For Asian foreigners:


































For Japanese from other regions:



























For Otaku, Japanese and non-Japanese alike:


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

^^I am an Asian foreigner and an Otaku and you perfectly got what I would most probably buy in Tokyo haha.


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

*Munich*

Everything related to Beer!




















Hofbräuhaus











Oktoberfest

..stealing beer mugs 









Hearts made of sweats









Stupid heads









Any t-shirt


























Bavarian clothings


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

No cheap souvenirs in Zürich, but if you have money:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I was in Baguio City last year. It's a mountainous city on the northern part of The Philippines.

Some of it's famous souvenirs,


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Sarcasticity said:


> I like souvenirs. I think US and Canadian souvenirs are very similar. They just stamp on US and Canada on anything and people will buy them. Although on my trip to Canada, I bought with me Ice Wine and maple tea and candies.


That's true. There are some regional differences though. Go to Nova Scotia and its this:

*Blueberries*









*Nova Scotia crystal*









*Rain gear, Nova Scotia Tartan, and/or anything about the Bluenose (a famous ship depicted on the Canadian dime)*









*Grohmann Knives*









*Anything relating to lobsters*


----------



## Gorky (Sep 8, 2010)

*Lisboa/Lisbon*


----------



## Longershanks (Mar 10, 2008)

you can't leave Hong Kong with out a custom made to measure dress shirt - link


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Souvenirs I bought on my vacation.


----------



## KeanoManu (Mar 1, 2012)

I always buy magnets and t-shirts. But it's important that it actually has something to do with the city/state/country I'm in. In many souvenir shops there's plenty of generic crap. Stuff that doesn't tell where it's brought. No need to pay an overprice for those.

(Sorry -Corey-. I saw that your post was over 2 years old a little too late.)


----------



## nikoooo (Oct 26, 2008)

*Buenos aires- Argentina*


----------

